# CONGRATES BRAHMA BRIAN



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

BIG THING'S CONGRATE'S :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks man, thanks a LOT!

It's been hard work, but it's back and better than ever!

If anyone wants to, come on over and have a look around, feel free to register to take full advantage of the forum resources!

http://www.splbassx.com/forums


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

haven't seen this site in YEARS....good job


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 19 2009, 10:41 AM~15399586
> *haven't seen this site in YEARS....good job
> *


Thanks man, good to see you over there!

Are you ever going to make your first post there BROOKLYNBUSA? LOL


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 20 2009, 12:10 AM~15409647
> *Thanks man, good to see you over there!
> 
> Are you ever going to make your first post there BROOKLYNBUSA? LOL
> *


i plan on posting up some pics soon enough of the rockford i got btw....lol might as well post em up there too, thing is beautiful considering its age....LOTS of rattles in my truck and i still have the cvr's...LOL


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 20 2009, 02:40 AM~15409896
> *i plan on posting up some pics soon enough of the rockford i got btw....lol might as well post em up there too, thing is beautiful considering its age....LOTS of rattles in my truck and i still have the cvr's...LOL
> *


Post up!

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=6


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 19 2009, 11:10 PM~15409647
> *Thanks man, good to see you over there!
> 
> Are you ever going to make your first post there BROOKLYNBUSA? LOL
> *


 LOL I LOST MY PASSWORD AND CANT GET ON HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL AFTER I TYPED THIS I REM IM IN LOL


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

how long before someone can post in there?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Oct 21 2009, 10:16 PM~15428103
> *how long before someone can post in there?
> *


Until I'm not asleep and can approve your validation, LOL

I'll go do that now 

Edit: done homie!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

hell yeah man!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 24 2009, 04:50 PM~15455035
> *hell yeah man!
> *


I'm trying hard to make the site as pimp as I can!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 24 2009, 05:21 PM~15455192
> *I'm trying hard to make the site as pimp as I can!
> *


I'll post my little hyundai build and My 51 when I get to it!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 24 2009, 05:29 PM~15455222
> *I'll post my little hyundai build and My 51 when I get to it!
> *


Hell, post the build you have on here that you got flamed for, cause that wont happen on BassX!

:cheesy:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 24 2009, 05:33 PM~15455245
> *Hell, post the build you have on here that you got flamed for, cause that wont happen on BassX!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


that "cheap ass subs, amp and plywood" build? I still want to hear that dudes chit. Mine fucking pounds! I'll get to it later, I am about to go to a BBQ at the neighbors.

I am going to convert my 51 to 12v and do it the fuck up with pumps and bumps. I can't decide if I want to use the SeXXX's or some of Sundown's new 8's when them come out. A t-line in a bomb would be pretty bad ass!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 24 2009, 05:43 PM~15455304
> *that "cheap ass subs, amp and plywood" build? I still want to hear that dudes chit. Mine fucking pounds! I'll get to it later, I am about to go to a BBQ at the neighbors.
> 
> I am going to convert my 51 to 12v and do it the fuck up with pumps and bumps. I can't decide if I want to use the SeXXX's or some of Sundown's new 8's when them come out. A t-line in a bomb would be pretty bad ass!
> *


You know where to come for anything Sundown related homie! :cheesy: 

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=52 :0


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 24 2009, 05:45 PM~15455317
> *You know where to come for anything Sundown related homie!  :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=52  :0
> *


Yup, and Jakob is 2.5 hours away! I don't pay shipping.lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 24 2009, 05:47 PM~15455324
> *Yup, and Jakob is 2.5 hours away! I don't pay shipping.lol
> *


And I can get u a good price through my forum as a member too! :cheesy: 

But hes reasonable as hell to start with.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 24 2009, 05:48 PM~15455331
> *And I can get u a good price through my forum as a member too!  :cheesy:
> 
> But hes reasonable as hell to start with.
> *


I hope to have my homies in NM buying up some Sundown. I Support ANY company that would build a 10" like those two night shades! I am probably going to sell my RE and US Amps chit so I can get down with some Sundown in my bomber.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just registered :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 24 2009, 06:40 PM~15455572
> *Just registered  :biggrin:
> *


I approved you shortly after you posted this, we look forward to having you on the board!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Digging the site man.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

bump!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks guys, glad you like it, I welcome anyone to come check us out, sign up and get to posting!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

SPLBASSX.COM IS A VERY GOOD SITE SO FAR ALOT OF HELPFULL PEOPLE ,BUT PLEASE DO NOT TYPE IN CAP'S IT SEEMS THAT EVERYONE THERE HAS ISSUES WITH IT LO I HEAR IT ON THE REGULAR LOL :0


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Nov 9 2009, 07:30 PM~15611943
> *SPLBASSX.COM IS A VERY GOOD SITE SO FAR ALOT OF HELPFULL PEOPLE ,BUT  PLEASE DO NOT TYPE IN CAP'S IT SEEMS THAT EVERYONE THERE HAS ISSUES WITH IT LO I HEAR IT ON THE REGULAR LOL :0
> *


Not typing in all caps when posting on the internet is standard practice.  

If anyone else would like to join our little slice of mobile audio heaven, sign up!

http://www.splbassx.com/


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

WHATS UP WITH THE SITE I CANT GET ON???


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 13 2009, 09:49 PM~15970757
> *WHATS UP WITH THE SITE I CANT GET ON???
> *


shit crashed on me! BRIAN!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA+Dec 13 2009, 08:49 PM~15970757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying my best to find out what happened and get it fixed. :angry:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 14 2009, 08:35 AM~15975161
> *I'm trying my best to find out what happened and get it fixed.  :angry:
> *


BRIAN!!!





















































FIX THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 14 2009, 07:52 AM~15975185
> *BRIAN!!!
> FIX THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


It looks like something I cant fix, we are going to contact the host soon, but my fear is the home page works and the forum doesn't, I hope it's not something that CAN'T be fixed, I'm extremely pissed off about it at the moment.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

DAMN THAT S SUCK'S I TRIED ON 3 DIFF COMPUTER'S SHIT!!!!!! GOOD LUCK ON THE FIX .


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 14 2009, 08:11 AM~15975226
> *It looks like something I cant fix, we are going to contact the host soon, but my fear is the home page works and the forum doesn't, I hope it's not something that CAN'T be fixed, I'm extremely pissed off about it at the moment.
> *


You know I'm a software developer; send me a PM if you still have issues with it.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok, we are back up and running now, everyone get back to posting!

Sporty, I expect to see you on there fool!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 14 2009, 04:11 PM~15978076
> *You know I'm a software developer; send me a PM if you still have issues with it.
> *


well get to work musafacka


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 14 2009, 03:38 PM~15978361
> *Ok, we are back up and running now, everyone get back to posting!
> 
> Sporty, I expect to see you on there fool!
> *


Imma make my return 

Had to step away and plant some seeds.. I gotta find my username/pw now


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 15 2009, 03:15 PM~15989226
> *Imma make my return
> 
> Had to step away and plant some seeds.. I gotta find my username/pw now
> *


Great! If you need help on the username/password, hit me on Gtalk


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I Just registered :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 15 2009, 08:43 PM~15992338
> *I Just registered :biggrin:
> *


I just approved you! Enjoy!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Anyone else wanna join up before the new year starts?  

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?act=Reg&CODE=00


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Move forward eight months and we are still kicking stronger than ever!

We have added more forums and have quite a lot of new build threads going on.

We are also in the process of having *SPL*BASS*X* decals and windshield banners made in several sizes and many colors!

Don't forget, we can help you with any *Sundown Audio* needs as well.

If you are already a member, come back to see us.

If you have not yet joined our community, feel free to do so!

Visit us here... http://splbassx.com/


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

JUST A LATE NIGHT BUMP!!!! THE SITE IS GREAT AND I HAVE GOTTEN ALOT OF GREAT INFO THERE .


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

i just ran around the site - seems laid out nicely - im gona have to go back and dig around more ive got alot of ib questions


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA+Aug 23 2010, 09:11 PM~18388083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 24 2010, 04:15 AM~18391439
> *
> 
> *


why did you remove my question?! :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 26 2010, 11:49 AM~18411416
> *why did you remove my question?! :uh:
> *


It was a ridiculous question and un-needed here...

You also already new the answer to it.

Your moderator warning log speaks for itself as to your track record posting on this forum.

But to answer your two questions...

What goes on in Off Topic here is NOT what is allowed in Off Topic on my forum.

My mods are assholes when they need to be, otherwise they are helpful to anyone that doesn't act like a douchebag troll.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 26 2010, 09:59 AM~18411509
> *It was a ridiculous question and un-needed here...
> 
> You also already new the answer to it.
> ...


i asked an honest question there is no need to remove my comment cause i didnt disrespect anyone here, its cause of mods like you this site is going to shits getting butt hurt over any little shit :uh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 26 2010, 10:28 AM~18411731
> *i asked an honest question there is no need to remove my comment cause i didnt disrespect anyone here, its cause of mods like you this site is going to shits getting butt hurt over any little shit :uh:
> *


:drama:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+Aug 26 2010, 12:28 PM~18411731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looked pretty disrespectful to me, and why I deleted it.

FYI, I saw what you posted here when you first posted it, before you edited.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 26 2010, 02:55 PM~18413659
> *I think you got me pegged all wrong...
> Looked pretty disrespectful to me, and why I deleted it.
> 
> ...


dont trip if you want i'll post the screen shot for your ass :uh:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 27 2010, 12:02 PM~18420306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just go back to your Adult Bay porno movies and get off my nuts, geesh...


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 27 2010, 10:07 AM~18420354
> *Just go back to your Adult Bay porno movies and get off my nuts, geesh...
> *


----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

brian has always been helpful, and doesnt have that shitty attitude that his buddy has, you guys know what im talkin about the everything you say is wrong and im right all the time and i know more about this stuff than anyone else and im on a lowriding forum and i dont even have a lowrider attitude. congrats on the new site brian


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Sep 5 2010, 02:25 PM~18491864
> *brian has always been helpful, congrats on the new site brian
> *


Thanks man, it's not a new site though, it's been around a LONG time, but I took it over about a year and a half ago.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

BUMP BUMP BUMP IT UP!!!!
ANYONE WHO IS LOOKING FOR SOME SOLID HELP MUST!! VISIT THIS SITE. IT IS NOT AS FREE AND LOOSE AS OUR LAYITLOW SECTION. BUT YOU WILL GET GREAT HELP :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

i cant bump this site enough. anyone who needs some straight up help, or advice, even some who want to share good stuff, visit the site im sure you be happy.


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 28 2011, 06:15 PM~19725249
> *i cant bump this site enough. anyone who needs some straight up help, or advice, even some who want to share good stuff, visit the site im sure you be happy.
> *


those sun down amps are no joke i just put 2 of there 4500 in a customers ride on 4 18.with no tuning done it did 157 db. at the head rest.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Jan 29 2011, 09:00 PM~19733583
> *those sun down amps are no joke i just put 2 of there 4500 in a customers ride on 4 18.with no tuning done it did 157 db. at the head rest..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I HAVENT HAD THE PLEASURE OF USING ALL THAT SUNDOWN HAS TO OFFER, RIGHT NOW I HAVE 2 12" SUNDOWN Z V.2 WITH MY FOSGATE T4000 IT BANGS. I JUST BOUGHT A SUNDOWN 200.4 APRROX 2000 WATTS OF A/B POWER.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 28 2011, 08:15 PM~19725249
> *i cant bump this site enough. anyone who needs some straight up help, or advice, even some who want to share good stuff, visit the site im sure you be happy.
> *


Some of the members here will want to follow a "certain thread" on BassX :cheesy: 

Registrations are open for new members if you would like to post "that link" here.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

please brian feel free, i will be doing my part in 13 days then its on!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 5 2011, 05:58 PM~20023086
> *please brian feel free, i will be doing my part in 13 days then its on!!!
> *


 :0 http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11208 :0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian+Mar 5 2011, 06:14 PM~20023153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's gonna get REAL before too much longer! :yes:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 31 2011, 06:45 AM~20226031
> *It's gonna get REAL before too much longer!  :yes:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

SPLBassX is now on Facebook!

Hit the link and "like" them and spread the good word!  

Official SPLBassX Facebook page!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 5 2011, 06:14 PM~20023153
> *:0 http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11208  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 7 2011, 03:33 PM~20284732
> *SPLBassX is now on Facebook!
> 
> Hit the link and "like" them and spread the good word!
> ...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Apr 14 2011, 08:11 PM~20341140
> *
> *


Thanks man, did you "like" the facebook page and are you a member of the forum already?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh no we are down????????????


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Just want to let everyone know about a SAZ-1500d raffle going on until August 1st.

Need an amp? :naughty: http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11327


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Brahma Brian said:


> Just want to let everyone know about a SAZ-1500d raffle going on until August 1st.
> 
> Need an amp? :naughty: http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11327


Only 12 more days left to buy your tickets, $5 each!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Brahma Brian said:


> Just want to let everyone know about a SAZ-1500d raffle going on until August 1st.
> 
> Need an amp? :naughty: http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11327


Only FOUR days left to buy your tickets to win!!!!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

Brahma Brian said:


> Only FOUR days left to buy your tickets to win!!!!


JUST PICKED UP 10 SPOTS


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

BROOKLYNBUSA said:


> JUST PICKED UP 10 SPOTS


Like you need more power! LOL


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

Brahma Brian said:


> Like you need more power! LOL


lol supporting sean! also could use some music in my wifes car.:thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

BROOKLYNBUSA said:


> bump


Your car will soon!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

Brahma Brian said:


> Your car will soon!


im sure it will.....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

BROOKLYNBUSA said:


> im sure it will.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Just an update for you guys. :thumbsup:

We added a live chat room, you can try it here... http://www.splbassx.com/chat

Also, an update on our current forum vendors if you need anything from them...


Sundown Audio http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=52
SundownOnly http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=57
Obsidian Audio http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=58
Stereo Integrity http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=59
Audio Technix http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=61
Fired Up Customz http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=62
The Box Guy http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=63


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

BUMP TTT! :yes:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

idk why but congrats brah

even though this thread is from 09


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

buffitout said:


> idk why but congrats brah
> 
> even though this thread is from 09


Thanks, I think...


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

i love you too


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

buffitout said:


> i love you too


NO ****!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Brahma Brian said:


> Just an update for you guys. :thumbsup:
> 
> We added a live chat room, you can try it here... http://www.splbassx.com/chat
> 
> ...


T T T !


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Just another update for you guys. :thumbsup:

The forum has been completely overhauled with a totally new look and lots of new features! http://www.splbassx.com/

Try our Chat Room here, you do NOT have to be a member to chat... http://www.splbassx.com/chat

Don't forget to "LIKE" us on Facebook, we post good stuff! https://www.facebook.com/SPLBassX

Also, another update on our growing list of forum vendors if you need anything from them...

Just click the links below to visit their sub-forum vendor sections!


*Sundown Audio*
*SundownOnly.com*
*The Box Guy*
*Audio Technix*
*Obsidian Audio*
*ObsidianOnly.com*
*Stereo Integrity*
*Imperium Audio Designs*
*Evolutionz*


----------

